# Is it slow every where?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

I have not had I order in 4 weeks. I work for 3 different company's. We did fairly well in the winter and in the end of Feb had 2 roofing jobs and a trash out with an initial all due in 3 days of each other. Now nothing. What happened?:001_huh:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 17, 2012)

mellowknee, I'm busy here in Florida. Thankfully.:sweatdrop:
Once Spring hit in March it's been busy.Depending where your at. 
Maybe the lingering Winter is taking it's toll in your area.
How do you advertise? Do you have a website?

-Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Where are you? It's busy up here. Almost everyone I know is busy.

Hope it picks up for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

I am soooooo busy I have forgot how to get home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> mellowknee, I'm busy here in Florida. Thankfully.:sweatdrop:
> Once Spring hit in March it's been busy.Depending where your at.
> Maybe the lingering Winter is taking it's toll in your area.
> How do you advertise? Do you have a website?
> ...


Paul,

Yes...I do have a website. I get 2-3 calls and emails a week from people wanting to work for me though...lol. I was thinking maybe the ones we are working for just don't have that many homes in this area any more? Don't they get their territory's switched every so often? A few of the company's that have called have been very questionable.....one actually from Florida. Said they had some properties here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

katoman said:


> Where are you? It's busy up here. Almost everyone I know is busy.
> 
> Hope it picks up for you. :thumbup:


Katoman,

I am in East Tennessee.:clap:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

It's been pretty busy since May last year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Very busy in Maine. Booked for the year. Still squeezing in a lot of small jobs. Starting to use alot of subs to keep up.

Keep your chin up, it will get better


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

you may need to look in to more advertising.perhaps put an ad out in your local newspaper ect. it really is money well spent.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

P&P is dead in Colorado.

Maintenance is paying the bills.

Repairs is making us a profit.

Your not with a national I assume. Apply with MCS, they are the best national out there (so far).

Advertise? You mean place a P&P ad in the paper so a bank will see it and think to call you? Naw.

You need to cold call the top 10 realtors in your area that actually do REO type work and get in with them.

I suggest joining Namfs. The annual convention is in Nashville this year. There is no better way to get business than this.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

foothillsco said:


> I suggest joining Namfs. The annual convention is in Nashville this year. There is no better way to get business than this.


What is NAMFS?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

National Assoc of Mortgage Field Service Contractors...... ie....ripoff IMO>


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> National Assoc of Mortgage Field Service Contractors...... ie....ripoff IMO>


Ageed.....Nuff said.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Well, everyone must have gotten busy. This is the first post in over 24 hours! LOL


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Curb Appeal REO said:


> Well, everyone must have gotten busy. This is the first post in over 24 hours! LOL


Lol


----------

